# grizzly g9247



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

What do you think about the grizzly g9247 for 125.00 looking for my first lathe. I would like to make pens and other small items. Thanks for any info


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a grizzly G1642. It is my first lathe. It has worked well for me. I have had it about 2 years. With no problems. It has served me very well.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

8" x 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html

5 Speed Bench Top Wood Lathe
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

.

The 8” x 12” late looks little stronger than Grizzly G9247, if have HF store near you might be worth a look. I prefer HF 5 speed bench type lathe more for 1st lathe. You can read user comments there too


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

The 5 speed from hf don't you have to move belt to change speeds and I think the smaller on has a vs knob


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I would recommend that what ever you get go for something with a #2MT. Accessories are hard to find for the #1MT lathes. I also would recommend a minimum of 1/2HP.
Shop around for a used Jet or Rikon both are great starter lathes that you won't grow out of quickly.


----------



## iclight0 (Sep 12, 2011)

Would a mt2 head and a mt1 tail, work or should they both be mt2. That what the 5 speed hf is


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

It will work but I like the #2 MT on both ends.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

iclight0 said:


> Would a mt2 head and a mt1 tail, work or should they both be mt2. That what the 5 speed hf is


There is disagreement between the details that HF specify and the comments in the user reviews. Several users state this has #2 MT at both ends, despite what HF wrote about it.

It might vary from production run to production run ... best is to actually see it in the store if you can.

I almost bought one of these -- they has 3 in stock when I called, by the time I got to the store a few hours later they'd sold out! Instead I got the larger floor-standing model.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with buying Jet Mini Lathe even with extra cost over HF, Grizzle, or Turncrafter mini lathes. Had this lathe minus index bought on sale several years ago. Always my second lathe sold it for $125 year or so back to make room in my shop. 

Rikon mini also very popular with woodturners and worth the extra money.
They also go on sale several times a year. 

If you shop sales and can make in store purchase either Jet or Rikon mini lathes will serve you well. 

If want to save few bucks look at: http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-16-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Wood-Lathe/G0657

In Europe MT 1 lathes, not a big deal over here we like MT2 lathes because do not have to buy all new lathe accessories if we upgrade the lathe later on.


----------

